# Your 2013 season pics



## JakeG (Dec 29, 2013)

How'd your season go? Share pics, comments and highlights! 

This is all I have. Good meat!


----------



## ft. churchill (Dec 29, 2013)

That's nice buck.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 29, 2013)

Bow season






Rifle season







Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## ft. churchill (Dec 29, 2013)

Tried to post some pictures from my sheep hunt but the site said that the images were too big. Any one know how to reduce the file size to fit this sites format?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 29, 2013)

ft. churchill said:


> Tried to post some pictures from my sheep hunt but the site said that the images were too big. Any one know how to reduce the file size to fit this sites format?



In your Klan gear lol


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## JakeG (Dec 29, 2013)

ft. churchill said:


> Tried to post some pictures from my sheep hunt but the site said that the images were too big. Any one know how to reduce the file size to fit this sites format?



Are they on a computer or coming off your phone?


----------



## ft. churchill (Dec 29, 2013)

They're on my computer


----------



## ft. churchill (Dec 29, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> In your Klan gear lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my AutoTune carb


You secretly want that snow camo.


----------



## JakeG (Dec 29, 2013)

ft. churchill said:


> They're on my computer



Sometimes I'll upload photos to my photobucket account and resize them there. In this case my photos came off my phone. If you don't have a photobucket account, your next move will depend on what kind of photo editing software you have, if any.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 29, 2013)

I post pics using taptalk


Sent from my AutoTune carb


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 30, 2013)

First deer, shot with browning bar in 7mm mag


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 30, 2013)

Second deer shot with same gun.


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 30, 2013)

Just some more pics.


----------



## LT100 (Jan 1, 2014)

No venison this year but still a great season. It was Sam's first trip to the deer condo on a real hunt. I kept it short and we only sat for a couple hours, but it was a great experience for both of us. His expression says it all.


----------



## link523 (Jan 3, 2014)

Bow hunting got an 6 point gun shot a 8 point and a doe opening morning.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerehunter (Jan 8, 2014)

November 15th and 16th bucks both with a Thompson Center Encore 50cal


----------



## ramzilla (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## ramzilla (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Stlshrk (Jan 21, 2014)

Black Powder. CVA Kodiak 120 yards. 245 grain sabot hollow point. 11 points.


----------



## ramzilla (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice Stlshrk. Where you at in VA?


----------



## Stlshrk (Jan 21, 2014)

That was in Buckingham Co.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 21, 2014)

Awesome Buck.


----------



## Heilman181 (Mar 19, 2014)

The closer buck is one that I shot this year! 

Tikka T3 in 270WSM at about 20 yards.


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 20, 2014)

2013 season pictures.


















You can use paint to resize your pictures or just upload them to photo bucket and they do the resizing for you.

 Al


----------



## Ron660 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Heilman181 (Apr 2, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> View attachment 342327



Wow! That looks like a big damn coon!

Good shooting......


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 2, 2014)

Got a couple rattlers, first one with a 50 cal muzzleloader, second with a 44 mag.


----------



## Ron660 (Apr 2, 2014)

Big rattlesnake. I killed on last October while squirrel hunting...almost got bite. That one had 12 rattlers. Another guy on my hunting lease killed one with 17 rattlers....big canebrake/timber rattler.


----------



## Heilman181 (Apr 2, 2014)

I hate snakes! If it does not have legs, I damn sure have no use for it.


----------



## LT100 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> View attachment 342532
> View attachment 342532
> View attachment 342532
> View attachment 342532
> Big rattlesnake. I killed on last October while squirrel hunting...almost got bite. That one had 12 rattlers. Another guy on my hunting killed one with 17 rattlers....big canebrake/timber rattler.


Just looking at that thing gives me the heebie jeebies. I'll take just about anything on, but snakes just bother me deep down.


----------

